# Phantom Phixers



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Are there any former Phantom Phixers on Motorhome Facts ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm too young :lol: 

tony


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah right.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Didn't know what you were talking about - until I Googled

Unfortunately parts of my previous employment were subject to OSA - suffice to say I used to fix communications things for Her Maj.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

OK now I see. 

Phantom phixers are the ground crew for Phantom Aircraft. There is a reunion taking place in June and they wanted to let people know, so thought I would ask on here.


----------

